# Introducing DynaFOAM new material for archery targets



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Broad heads ?


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

Broadheads will tear it up faster, but it works great with it. They pull really nice. We also build the beast targets from the same material, in solid blocks, probably would be a bit less expensive to use with your broadheads.

Thanks for your interest, if we can help you in any way just let me know!


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

Got any i could use to repair another target? Had a varmint dig a hole through the back side of one...


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

We have it available by the box, in two sizes I have he links below. Thanks!!! 

http://www.archerytargets.com/20-x-40-elastifoam

http://www.archerytargets.com/replacement-dynafoam-for-range-beast-kit


----------



## JRT51 (Dec 17, 2018)

Weight?


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

This foam is 10.5 pound density, which is very high density. Each box of it weighs around 90 pounds for the 45" length, and 70 pounds for the two stacks of 20"x16"


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

is this similar to what Big Green targets had? They had something similar according to the look, theirs was all recycled foam, i believe.


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

It is similar, alhough the method to compress it and bond is totally different. The density is much higher, and the foam is much finer giving it better arrow stopping qualities as well as longer target life.


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

It looks solid


----------



## jonlsu (Jan 30, 2020)

looks good. Website is showing its down though


----------



## Billfer (Sep 20, 2018)

I couldn't get through to the site either. Nice product, would like to learn more about it.


----------



## BowsnBrass (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like a neat idea. How is it price and weight wise compared to traditional layered foam target?


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

I recently purchased their ballista mat target and so far I am really happy with it. I can see this lasting me and my buddies along time. Also, mike is really nice to talk with about your target needs. Thanks


----------



## TooMuchFun (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like a nice material. Links don't work for me though.


----------

